# new 53' double drop



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Going to pickup new 53 double drop that expands to 12'6" wide 1st of august. would haul equipment west from central kansas at that time . if anybody needs a truck then let me know . Neville is building me a new equipment trailer and will be done around august 1st. just going back west towards new mexico . Compton Farms 580-517-1880 or email [email protected]


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Panhandle 9400, Was wondering if you got your new equipment trailer.If you have can you post some pics. Have been thinking about buying one if I go to big squares. Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

ndva hayman, i am unsure how to add pics on here, check out my albums in profile and you can see the new unit, btw it works very well for me . speeds my operation up alot. Have not hauled any hay on it for I have 56' flats for most of the hay .


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Was wondering how it expands out and does dot give you any problems hauling your equipment? Also, cost if you don't mind disclosing. Does manufacturer have a website?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

ndva hayman, Marvin Neville in Kingman Kansas was the manufacturer, DOT has never given me any problems but most of them around this area know us . The trailer has 43 foot of slide-outs , they will go out to 12'10" wide which is just right to give you a few inches of wiggle room , went with 15 tires and 6 foot dovetail to lower the total loading space. Takes them about 30 days to complete trailers after your conformation .Great people to deal with, he can send you drawings of whatever you may need. I went with spring ride to cheapen it up a couple of grand. Ihave a rgn combine trailer too but I was wanting a trailer that I didnt have to unhook from tractor every time to load an unload. Here I move about a 75 miles raidus from HQ doing my haying so roading equipment is a waste of time and costly. Built to my specs for around 32k very heavyduty trailer should last for many years . Check with Neville Trailers they may know of some used trailers too ? Hope this helps you..............


----------

